# Playing chicken



## MSnowy (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 23, 2017)

Nice shot


----------



## baturn (Apr 23, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 23, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice shot





baturn said:


> Very nice!



Thanks


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 23, 2017)

Very Nice.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 23, 2017)

I love the swallows, except for trying to get focus on one,I get dizzy trying.


----------



## kap55 (Apr 23, 2017)

Nice shot - those are tough guys to get in flight


----------



## pjaye (Apr 23, 2017)

Phenomenal shot.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 23, 2017)

Excellent shot.    I have a ton of these in my recycle bin.


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 24, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> Very Nice.





kap55 said:


> Nice shot - those are tough guys to get in flight





symplybarb said:


> Phenomenal shot.





BrentC said:


> Excellent shot.    I have a ton of these in my recycle bin.



Thanks


----------



## annamaria (Apr 24, 2017)

That's a hard one to shoot great shot!


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 24, 2017)

Wonderful.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 24, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 25, 2017)

annamaria said:


> That's a hard one to shoot great shot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app





Gary A. said:


> Wonderful.





jcdeboever said:


> Cool.



Thanks


----------



## FITBMX (Apr 26, 2017)

That is great!!!


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Apr 28, 2017)

Nice shot! Is that a farm swallow? I saw a bunch shooting over the water where I fish and tried to get photos. They're like flies, so quick and hard to track


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 28, 2017)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Nice shot! Is that a farm swallow? I saw a bunch shooting over the water where I fish and tried to get photos. They're like flies, so quick and hard to track


Farm swallow? Did you mean barn swallow? And it looks to be a tree swallow


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 28, 2017)

FITBMX said:


> That is great!!!



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 28, 2017)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Nice shot! Is that a farm swallow? I saw a bunch shooting over the water where I fish and tried to get photos. They're like flies, so quick and hard to track



Thanks, This is a tree swallow



ZombiesniperJr said:


> SuzukiGS750EZ said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot! Is that a farm swallow? I saw a bunch shooting over the water where I fish and tried to get photos. They're like flies, so quick and hard to track
> ...


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Apr 28, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> SuzukiGS750EZ said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot! Is that a farm swallow? I saw a bunch shooting over the water where I fish and tried to get photos. They're like flies, so quick and hard to track
> ...


[emoji23] auto correct.


----------

